# New member



## fireplay (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello all,

Been a very long time reader on the site and finally made the decision to register.  I plan on taking it to the next level soon and have found the information here to be invaluable.  Thanks to all who support those of us that don't have a clue!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2013)

fireplay, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro


----------



## Healthy1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## brazey (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## Z82 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to imag!


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## bigbadbobber (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome...


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard fireplay!


----------



## Christsean (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 12, 2013)

welcome!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## sneedham (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome Bro....


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## flood (Aug 21, 2013)

No posts in 10 days! Must still be lurkin and readin... 
Welcome


----------



## TheArchitect (Aug 21, 2013)

welcome to the board


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2013)

welcome


----------

